# LP Gas / wood stove?



## danthman (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello all been a spectator for a long time but this is my first post.  Must say it's a nice site with alot of info.  I have a fireplace that we haven't been using much if at all since we moved into the house.  Primarily because when we do use it we seem to heat the living room but cool down the rest of the house.  This seems to be a comon prob with fireplaces as I remember when I lived home (with my parents) my father hated when we would burn a fire in the fireplace because it would pull the heat up the chimney and cool the house down.  So I want to install an insert.  I really like the convenience of LP and the fact that we can't get Natural gas well it's my only choice when it comes to gas.  But I also have access to some hardwood on my family's property.  So to my question...Is there a stove insert out there that will allow me to burn both LP gas and wood?  If I wanted to burn LP one week and then the next I decide I want to burn up some wood.  Is this possible?  One other question I have is if I go with LP what requirements do I need to do to retrofit it to my chimney.  Right now I have the standard lined chimney would I need to add a stainless steel flex pipe to with a rain cap?  I have an 8' piece of flex could I just fit that to the stove and run that up the chimney flu?

Thanks
Dano


----------



## R&D Guy (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi Dano,

I'm not aware of any units out there that can safely burn wood and LP, and burning LP in a wood insert would be pretty inefficient because wood stoves use thick plate steel 3/16 (.1875") to 1/4" (.250) thick with 1" thick bricks lining the firebox while most gas units use sheet metal .035 to .060" thick. 

I've burnt both wood and cheap natural gas and I'm sure our fellow members can help list all the pro's and con's, but I'd really think about what you'd like to get out of this upgrade in your house; convenience, or cheapest possible heat.

With a gas insert you'd need to line the chimney with a flexible pipe and cap - it's real easy. With wood, you'd at least need a block off plate, but I'd recommend you do a full liner/cap so you have a good draft and it makes cleaning the chimney easier.  A full wood pipe liner can be a pain in the butt to install.


----------



## danthman (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks R&D;.  I thought I overheard someone talking about a multifuel stove maybe they were wishing for the same thing I am LOL.  I think my wife has made up my mind.  She grew up in a house with a wood stove and she wasn't fond of the work and mess that went into it and having it in the living room is even harder to convince.  If I can't get her buy in then I can't see going with a wood insert.  I think we will be going with LP for now.  Not going to be the main heat that's for sure but deffinately a suppliment in the winter especially at night when the wind is whipping.  Thanks for the info it was much appreciated.
Dano


----------



## R&D Guy (Sep 25, 2008)

Dano,

I'm willing to bet the multi-fuel stove you heard about was a pellet stove. There are a few on the market that'll burn pellets, corn, and depending on the model, wood chips, peach & cherry pits, etc.

Also, there was a guy on here who had a wood stove that could burn pellets too, but there was no auger, so you had to dump them in by hand and keep it going manually. Seemed like a hard sell to me.

I can sympathise with your situation with the wife. I put a wood stove in our last house and when I suggested we replace the natural gas builder unit with a wood burning fireplace in our current home she said, "Between the bugs, mess in the backyard and the nature trail I had between the wood stove and the back door No Way!" So I replaced the builder unit with a really big gas fireplace.


----------



## Redox (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think such a beast exists, but if it did, it would probably not be an efficient gas burner.  Since LP can get expensive but can be burned in a relatively cheap and efficient appliance, I would go with a wood insert and maybe a gas wall heater.  That way, when the wood runs out, you can turn on the gas and stay warm.  

Chris


----------

